# Saw horse



## Irishroey (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all
I have been looking to get some new saw horses for onsite work, I have been looking at the dwx725 dewalt benches but look a little bit over priced so I was wondering if any one has purchased these and how they are working out,

Thanks 
Stephen


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Husky makes durable ones and there the most reasonable

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

